# Vapor barrier in garage ceiling?



## titaniumring (Sep 27, 2010)

Attached garage not finished except ceiling and walls adjacent to house. I would like to insulate and drywall the walls. The ceiling is not insulated and does not have vapor barrier installed. Do I need vapor barrier in ceiling? I will not be heating in winter, live in Wisconsin so summers can be hot and winters can cold.
Any suggestions?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never seen a vapor barrier on a ceiling other than face paper on the insulation, but different areas have different ways of doing things. I wouldn't think it necessary......


----------



## titaniumring (Sep 27, 2010)

can I install the insulation with paper facing down stapling it to sides of the rafters? or should I just insulation without facing? or use blown in insulation.


----------



## Polywanna (Oct 22, 2010)

If you plan to insulate, you should use a 6 mil poly vapour barrier on the walls and ceiling. Paper faced insulation is not a good vapour barrier.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you aren't heating it don't bother with plastic
Just use paper faced insulation


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Why are you insulating the garage? 

Will you have a portable/permanent heat out there?

Gary


----------



## titaniumring (Sep 27, 2010)

I am insulating the garage to regulate the temperature a little better. In the summer it gets warm from the sun and in the winter it can get chilly. I will not be heating it on a regular basis, i may use a portable heater to keep it warm enough to work while I am in the garage. 
The problem I am having is what to do about the ceiling. The ceiling is finished with drywall but no plastic.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd do it, just because it's cheap and not that hard to do so while you're there may as well. At least then, it's done. I've also been told you should use acoustic sealant but wow that stuff is a pain to work with and good luck getting it off anything if it drips, which it will! I usually don't bother. The drywall pressing on the plastic should provide a decent seal imo.


----------



## titaniumring (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to put the vapor barrier in... but, the ceiling is already drywalled so whatdo I do now??


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Vapor barrier primer paint, this will stop the moisture off the cars before it permeates the drywall. I would not use one in your location on the walls.

Gary


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

titaniumring said:


> I want to put the vapor barrier in... but, the ceiling is already drywalled so whatdo I do now??


Ohh I figured it was just studs at this point. I'd do as suggested by GBR then. trying to add VB from the attic would be like pulling teeth.


----------



## DinoB (Oct 18, 2011)

*Vapour barrier in the ceiling*



GBR in WA said:


> Why are you insulating the garage?
> 
> Will you have a portable/permanent heat out there?
> 
> Gary


Hey guys,

I have been following this thread don't want to distract from the line of questining but didn't want to start a whole new thread. I actually have a bedroom above the garage and the floor is freezing. I pulled down the plaster ceiling in the garage and there is old wax paper backed (paper facing down) insulation. I want to insulate this area as well and will not be heating the area. Do I need to install vapour barrier against the underside of the floor boards and then insulate with fiberglass before drywalling it in? What is the layering system? I am in the Pacific Northwest so there is a lot of moisture in the air.

Dino


----------



## elway07 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as 'titaniumring'. I have a twinhome with an attached garage that is not heated, and to help keep the cold air from coming in through the garage into the basement I would like to insulate the ceiling. It is completely sheet rocked and the walls are insulated. I'm going to blow in insulation but had the same question about a vapor barrier. And I was also wondering if I need to put in soffit baffles? I would also like to heat it, but I don't want my electric bill to double. Any suggestions? Great to learn about the vapor barrier primer paint!


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> Vapor barrier primer paint, this will stop the moisture off the cars before it permeates the drywall. I would not use one in your location on the walls.
> 
> Gary




Do cars give off that much moisture that you need a vapor barrier? I'd pass on doing the vapor barrier on the ceiling.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

jburchill said:


> Do cars give off that much moisture that you need a vapor barrier? I'd pass on doing the vapor barrier on the ceiling.


From my understanding the garage should be treated as outside, so yeah I'd put one. Especially if its not heated 24/7.


----------

